# Probleme mit neuestem nVidia Treiber



## Dolgrim (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich heute von der Arbeit kam hat mir das ach so tolle nVidia Center mit einem Popup klar gemacht, dass es eine neue Treiberversion gibt. Nichtsahnend vertraue ich diesem Update und seitdem würde ich meinen PC am liebsten aus dem Fenster schmeißen. Ich habe schon auf einigen anderen Seiten und Foren gelesen, dass der neuste Treiber wohl einige Probleme machen soll, jedoch habe ich keinen Beitrag gefunden, der das gleiche Problem wie bei mir behandelt.

Ich habe eine GTX570 und zwei Monitore, die schon seit mehr als 18 Monaten ohne Probleme laufen. Beide Monitore sind an der GraKa angeschlossen.
Nachdem ich den neuen Treiber installiert habe ist mir dann der zweite Monitor ausgegangen und funktioniert nur noch ab und zu mal, wird ansonsten nicht mehr erkannt. Ich habe daraufhin versucht die alten Treiber zu deinstallieren (über Windows Programme und über den Geräte Manager) und einen alten Treiber zu installieren. Im Geräte Manager habe ich jetzt den Punkt "Display" mit einem Ausrufezeichen, Treiber scheint also zu fehlen. 
nVidia Seite, alten Treiber geladen, installieren lassen - oh schau, ein zweiter Monitor! - uuuund wieder weg. Ich bekomme den schönen Windows Sound zu Ohren, dass Hardware entfernt wurde und der Monitor ist wieder aus und die Treiberinstallation meint, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten sei. http://puu.sh/3sI8l.jpg
Die Installation über den Geräte Manager sagt mir, dass ich nicht mal kompatible Hardware für diesen Treiber habe (Rechtsklick -> Treiber im Internet suchen - GTX570 wird erkannt, NOPE DAS IST KEINE NVIDIA KARTE).
Mein Ärger sollte vielleicht aufgefallen sein ...

Beim Hochfahren geht ausschließlich Monitor 2 an, über den ich mich anmelden muss ich dann nach ca. 2-3 Minuten Monitor 1 anspringt und ein Bild hat. Es funktioniert also. Und es funktioniert nicht. Sobald ich dann wieder versuche Treiber zu installieren/deinstallieren geht Monitor 2 aus und ich habe angeblich keine nVidia GraKa mehr (juhu).

In allen Foreneinträgen die ich dazu gefunden habe wird immer geraten einen alten Treiber zu installieren, was bei mir nicht möglich scheint, weswegen ich jetzt etwas ratlos bis.

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wie ich das Ganze beheben kann?


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Juli 2013)

PC neu aufsetzen mit nem alten Treiber - also tabularasa


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Den PC im abgesicherten Modus starten und dann den Treiber deinstallieren. Dann System neustarten, dieses Mal normal, und dann den letzten bei dir funktionierenden Treiber installieren. Das müsste 318.xx oder 320.18 sein.

Achja, 326.01 ist ein Treiber (speziell?) für die Windows 8.1 Preview Version. Kann also unter Win 7/8 durchaus zu Fehlern führen. Der reguläre aktuelle Treiber für Win 7/8 ist 320.49.


----------



## Dolgrim (1. Juli 2013)

Systemwiederherstellung ist gerade fertig geworden. So wie es ausschaut funktioniert alles (noch). Der zweite Monitor läuft und ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung. 

Falls das Problem wieder kommt werde ich mal den abgesicherten Modus probieren und ansonsten eben den Rechner neu installieren.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2013)

Habe gerade auch per GeForce Experience das Popup bekommen, daß nun ein neuer Treiber verfügbar wäre.
Allerdings lass ich von dem noch die Finger von, daß es sich (wie es dort auch beschrieben steht) um einen 320.49 BETA Treiber handelt.

Grundsätzlich ist von Beta Treiber abzuraten.
Ich benutze nur Release Treiber und der letzte ist 320.18.

Was mich allerdings wundert ...
Bei mir ist eingestellt, daß Beta Treiber nicht gesucht/einbezogen werden sollen.
Warum wird dennoch ein Beta Treiber vorgeschlagen?


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Systemwiederherstellung ist gerade fertig geworden. So wie es ausschaut funktioniert alles (noch). Der zweite Monitor läuft und ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Falls das Problem wieder kommt werde ich mal den abgesicherten Modus probieren und ansonsten eben den Rechner neu installieren.
> 
> Danke für die Tipps!



Ich denke nicht das es zu Problemen kommen wird. Einfach NICHT den 326.01 nehmen wenn du nicht die Windows *8.1 Preview* am Laufen hast.  Nur weil BuD mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt musst du es nicht auch tun. Wie schon gesagt, aktueller Treiber für Win 7/8  ist *320.49*.

@ Xidish: Ist wohl ein Anzeigefehler. Laut Website ist 320.49 kein Beta Treiber. http://www.nvidia.de/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-320.49-whql-driver-de.html


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> @ Xidish: Ist wohl ein Anzeigefehler. Laut Website ist 320.49 kein Beta Treiber.



Oo ... vielen Dank für die Info.   
Meisten gehe ich eh direkt auf die nvidia Seite.
War da aber noch nicht ... las daher nur die Experience Info.


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Oo ... vielen Dank für die Info.
> Meisten gehe ich eh direkt auf die nvidia Seite.
> War da aber noch nicht ... las daher nur die Experience Info.



Nichts zu danken. Zögern ist aber nie verkehrt. Hab auch erst gestutzt als ich was von Beta las. Aber ein Blick auf die Website brachte Gewissheit.

Bei mir läuft der 320.49 aber problemlos. Beide Monitore laufen und GW2 läuft auch butterweich wie eh und je.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juli 2013)

Es gibt beide Versionen sowohl Beta als auch WHQL zertifiziert. Warum auch immer. Eigentlich so nicht üblich bei nVidia. Da aber in letzter Zeit nVidia auch nicht mehr besser als ATI zu sein scheint, warte ich noch mit neueren Treibern. Wenn alles funktioniert brauche ich die eh nicht, es sei denn die würden mir extreme Performanceverbesserungen versprechen. 
Und bei älteren Karten die zwei Generationen oder älter sind, bringen die Treiber dann eh nichts mehr.


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2013)

Naja, etwas Performance (bis zu 10%) soll es bei manchen Sachen bringen und das ab 400er Karten - also mehr wie 2 Generationen.
Allerdings scheint das bei diesem Treiber nebensächlich.

Mit ihm wird erstmals die neu eingeführte GTX 760 "supported".
Auch ein paar anderen Sachen wurden hinzugefügt.
Und so einige Bugfixes sind enthalten, weil eben mit dem Vorgängertreiber scheinbar nicht alles ok lief.

Und sowohl whql und beta in der gleichen Version gab es auch schon öfters bei nvidia. 
Oder meintest Du ... zum selben Releasetag?


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2013)

Danke dass ihr hier was drüber schreibt, also spar ich mir das Update mal wieder...

never change a running system


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2013)

_Hab das Update drauf und keinerlei Probleme.

Na mal schauen ^.^_


----------

